# [HD] Laura Vandervoort nude/underwear sex-scenes @ "V" 720p



## SabberSucre (7 Jan. 2012)

*Vorschau: *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

*Videoinfos*


```
Format                           : Matroska
File size                        : 152 MiB
Duration                         : 9mn 57s
Overall bit rate                 : 2 130 Kbps
Writing application              : Lavf53.13.0
Writing library                  : Lavf53.13.0

Video
ID                               : 1
Format                           : AVC
Format/Info                      : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                   : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC           : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames        : 1 frame
Codec ID                         : V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Duration                         : 9mn 57s
Bit rate                         : 2 000 Kbps
Width                            : 1 280 pixels
Height                           : 720 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 16:9
```

*Download:*
*DIREKTDOWNLOAD! AUCH FÜR FREE USER!*
Via ul.to




​


----------



## MetalFan (7 Jan. 2012)

Klasse!


----------



## Sachse (7 Jan. 2012)

sehr nice


----------



## sundaysun22swm (8 Jan. 2012)

Danke für sexy Laura. :thumbup:


----------

